# Samsung or Sandisk Memory card?



## dreatica (Jan 7, 2012)

Samsung 16gb Class 6 Mobile MicroSD Micro Sd Memory Card 5 Yr * for "965.00rs" OR*

SanDisk 16GB micro SD Class 4 SDHC Memory Card 5Yr Warranty *for "885rs"*

No idea about Samsung quality, but adding few bucks to the deal will help me get class 6, both are 16gb. Which one you suggest? Thanks.


----------



## ofabhishek (Jan 7, 2012)

bought a Samsung 16GB class 6 card from the same dealer of ebay few weeks ago...

excellent performance... faster data transfer rate thn my Sandisk class 4 card which i was using earlier with another phone...

luckily i had a coupon and i got tht for only Rs.840

i'll recommend Samsung class 6 over Sandisk class 4


----------



## Sarath (Jan 7, 2012)

Both are equally good. Go for one with better warranty. 

Although I must say I am personally biased towards Sandisk and have many of their memory products. 

I am currently using a Verbatim 16GB Class 10 card that I got for Rs,1100 bucks


----------



## dreatica (Jan 7, 2012)

ofabhishek said:


> bought a Samsung 16GB class 6 card from the same dealer of ebay few weeks ago...
> 
> excellent performance... faster data transfer rate thn my Sandisk class 4 card which i was using earlier with another phone...
> 
> ...



I too got a coupon for 250bucks, so it will be much cheaper thn 840bucks.  I asked few others @xda and all suggested to go for sandisk, even its class 4 but they perform better and have better speeds than class 6 of samsung. Since, you used both you are the best person to answer my doubt. 




Sarath said:


> Both are equally good. Go for one with better warranty.
> 
> Although I must say I am personally biased towards Sandisk and have many of their memory products.
> 
> I am currently using a Verbatim 16GB Class 10 card that I got for Rs,1100 bucks



Great deal! I think class 4/6 are efficient for mobile usage?. I am going to use it with my Galaxy S2.


----------



## ofabhishek (Jan 7, 2012)

dreatica said:


> I too got a coupon for 250bucks, so it will be much cheaper thn 840bucks.  I asked few others @xda and all suggested to go for sandisk, even its class 4 but they perform better and have better speeds than class 6 of samsung. Since, you used both you are the best person to answer my doubt.
> 
> 
> Great deal! I think class 4/6 are efficient for mobile usage?. I am going to use it with my Galaxy S2.



no doubt about the quality of Sandisk stuffs given tht u get the genuine product... but i'll say class difference does matters atleast in my case...

i've used Sandisk 4gb & 8gb cards(both of class 4) for quite a long time and using Samsung 16gb class 6 card from recent few weeks... but what i can observe clearly is the speed difference while copying stuffs to/from card.... 

i'll say again data transfer rate is definitely faster in my Samsung class 6 card when compared to Sandisk Class 4 card...till now i havn't faced any problem with any of my card
and yea both comes with 5 Yrs warranty

still if u wanna choose Sandisk thn pick class 6 card atleast...


----------



## dreatica (Jan 7, 2012)

ofabhishek said:


> no doubt about the quality of Sandisk stuffs given tht u get the genuine product... but i'll say class difference does matters atleast in my case...
> 
> i've used Sandisk 4gb & 8gb cards(both of class 4) for quite a long time and using Samsung 16gb class 6 card from recent few weeks... but what i can observe clearly is the speed difference while copying stuffs to/from card....
> 
> ...



Ok sir, I will go for Samsung 16gb card class 6 as you said. Thanks for you help!


----------



## Sarath (Jan 7, 2012)

It is for this reason I asked ppl to post their SD tool results in this page but we hardly have enought data for comparison. 

BTW my class 2 unbranded card which was bundled with xperia arc has write speeds of 4mbps making it a class 4 actually. So speeds adevertised are not always accurate unless we check it ourselves

*HERE> post your speeds here>* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/149496-post-your-sd-tools-results.html


----------

